# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Inside Who's Head?

## AnonymousTipster

A little bit like the &#39;who would you be?&#39; thread, I thought I&#39;d ask the question:

If you could spend an LD inside someone&#39;s head, to see their thoughts and emotions, who (or what) would it be?

I&#39;d personally like to know how Einstein thought, that could be quite intriguing.

----------


## konsol

> A little bit like the &#39;who would you be?&#39; thread, I thought I&#39;d ask the question:
> 
> If you could spend an LD inside someone&#39;s head, to see their thoughts and emotions, who (or what) would it be?
> 
> I&#39;d personally like to know how Einstein thought, that could be quite intriguing.
> [/b]




John Malcovich&#33;

----------


## Vex Kitten

Does the head have to belong to a real person or could we list a fictional character?
There&#39;s really no one irl that intrigues me enough to want to spend a LD in their head.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Lol @ Vex. I was just about to ask the same question.  ::goodjob2:: 

But until we get the verdict:

Steven Speilberg
Stan Lee
Bruce Lee
JRR Tolkien
"Mark Twain"
George Luc--...uhm..Nah, scratch that. I&#39;ve had about enough of him.

[Edit: But then, going back to the original post, I&#39;m taking the "or what" to mean that fictional characters are an option, so I&#39;m running with it  :tongue2:  ]

Just a few for now:

Spawn
Batman
Beck from the movie "The Rundown"
Blade
Cort from "The Quick and the Dead"
William Wallace
Maximus Decimus Beridius
Ninja Turtles Leonardo and Raphael
...I would say "Neo," but his being played by Keanu Reeves doesn&#39;t give me much hope for that.
Oren Ishii from "Kill Bill"

Uhmm...I&#39;ll think of some more later...

----------


## NeAvO

Does Spiderman count? That would be right cool to move the way he does in films.

----------


## jahwarrior

guybrush treepwood  :smiley:

----------


## AnonymousTipster

Real, Fictional or character&#39;s you&#39;ve thought up count. If it&#39;s a little heard of character (like one you&#39;ve thought up) then some clarification of why it would be interesting would be nice.

Vexkitten&#39;s avatar gave me an idea; I wonder what cats think like? Hmm.

Edit: 



> Oren Ishii from "Kill Bill"[/b]



 Ooh, that&#39;s a good one.  :smiley:

----------


## Vex Kitten

*The Joker*
He&#39;s #1 on my list. 
His is the one mind I&#39;d LOVE to trip into
Love him&#33;&#33;&#33;
 ::jester::  


Oh, I came up with some real people&#33;
I&#39;d love to creep around Stephen Kings mind for a night. 
And I&#39;d like to see what... if anything.. is going on inside Paris Hilton&#39;s head.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Heh @ The Joker.
Nice one. 

A few more:

Bob Marley
Every American President (simply to have that sort of inside scoop on the true motives and capabilities of the American government)
Freddy Kruegger (is it one "g" or two?)
Vegeta (Goku is my favorite character, but Vegeta&#39;s got too much shit going on upstairs to pass up the chance)
Mos Def
Pharoahe Monch
Talib Kweli
Sid 6.7 from Virtuosity (though I don&#39;t know if I could handle the collective psyches of so many psychopaths in one brain)
Michael Jackson (...don&#39;t tell me you&#39;re not curious....and if things get too strange...I know how to wake myself up.  :tongue2: )
Stewie from Family Guy

Uhm....I&#39;m sure I&#39;ll be back with more...

----------


## Peregrinus

> John Malcovich&#33;
> [/b]



Saw that one coming.

I can&#39;t think of any specific people I&#39;d like to spend an LD as (although I&#39;m sure there are some).  I think it would be fascinating, though, to spend a night a week as a person from a different country and culture - just a fairly average, Joe Schmoe kind of person from a different place every night (including small tribes and native peoples who aren&#39;t officially recognized as sovereign nations).

----------


## Vex Kitten

> Michael Jackson (...don&#39;t tell me you&#39;re not curious....and if things get too strange...I know how to wake myself up. )
> [/b]



  ::shock::  

Oneironaut... you are one brave dude.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Oneironaut... you are one brave dude.
> [/b]



I know, right??

Well, someone&#39;s gotta be willing to boldly go where no woman has probably been before.  ::chuckle:: 


Haha. That was so wrong. I know.   :smiley: 

More heads:

Martin Luther King Jr.
Major Motoko Kusanagi from "Ghost in the Shell"
Dave Chapelle
Iranian President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad (or however you spell it. Hell. I just wanna know what the fuck he&#39;s got up his sleeve)

----------


## Marvo

Somebody who is retarded. It&#39;d be rather interesting too see and hear how they think. No pun intended.

----------


## youaredreaming

ISAAC NEWTON

----------


## frisbenis

Chris Angel, who doesnt wanna know how he does those magic tricks?

----------


## Awhislyle

> John Malcovich&#33;
> [/b]



Hahahahaha, you win.


Eh.... I can&#39;t think of anyone whose head I would want to be in   ::?:

----------


## John Updike

Stanley Kubrick, or Alfred Hitchcock.  Getting an inside look on how they made their films (or at least on how my subconscious thinks they did it) would be an invaluable experience.  I&#39;d also choose gandhi, lincoln, king, malcolm x, etc., anyone with that kind of stature who might have a relevant viewpoint on the 21st century.

----------


## funky_chicken182

Definitely J.K. Rowling... and along that line Snape to know whether or not he&#39;s good. But i think he was under the impirious curse. Oh getting off topic again.

----------


## yellowknots

I would probably choose someone like Helter Skelter, Charles Manson.

----------


## BecomingCold216

To be honest, and greedy, Criss Angel. I&#39;d figure all his tricks out and make millions.

----------


## shark!

inside anyone&#39;s head? anyone at all??...hmm theres soo many great choices...there are a lot of people I could be...im gonna have to go with...uh...










Queen Latifah&#33;




wait shit no that sucks lol  ::D:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> anyone in the world could give me head huh... who would i want head from...
> im gonna go with angelina jolie... shes got those big lips... yeah, its gotta be angelina.
> [/b]



<.<

..... ::thumbdown::  

 :tongue2:

----------


## theyearthreethousand

Nobody springs to mind, to be honest.
I think I would turn insane...

----------


## Gescom

I would dig be in...Jesus&#39;s head. That would be nice. Perhaps Buddha&#39;s?

----------


## King and God

Reinhard Heydrich
Adolf Hitler
Josef Stalin
Caligula
Nero

I think those 5 would be the most interesting ones.

----------


## badassbob

> Definitely J.K. Rowling... and along that line Snape to know whether or not he&#39;s good. But i think he was under the impirious curse. Oh getting off topic again.
> [/b]



Snape must be good if Dumbledore thought he was. He was a genious.   ::bigteeth::  

Anyway, to get back on topic, I want to get in an amazing poker players head, then i&#39;d go to vegas and win loads of pennies.

----------


## The Dreamer Soul

GUYBRUSH THREEPWOOD, YES&#33;  ::D: 
Curse of monkey island... ahh, those games were so funny. Now I want to play them again >.< Yeah, it&#39;d be funny to see how he thinks. 
Oh, and I would go inside Conan O &#39;Brien&#39;s head, just because... ahh, he&#39;s great XD

----------


## Original Poster

Gandhi
Quentin Tarantino

About it for me.

----------


## AnonymousTipster

So far, I especially like the suggestions of Jesus and Quentin Tarantino, they would be very interesting.

----------


## Shineenigma

There is noones mind that I would rather be in than my own.

----------

